# gutted e38 muffler???



## 99rx300 (Sep 3, 2005)

anyone gutted the mufflers on your e38? i want the exhaust louder, but i dont want a nasty looking muffler in it. lemme know what you guys think. dont give me the, "you shoudl buy such and such muffler..." lol. i dont have 600 bucks to spend on new mufflers. cheap mods my friends... cheap mods. The first person to suggest that, ill send Chuck Norris to your house to roundhouse you in the face  thanks for your help guys. id love to hear clips if anyone has done this.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Eh, if your going to do that, just do it the backwoods way, cut off the whole exaust system from just behind the Cat. and put in straight pipes.:thumbup:


----------



## JK2402 (Jan 17, 2005)

Actually, I tried this a month ago. I will take some pics and some sound clips to post in the next day or so.


----------



## 99rx300 (Sep 3, 2005)

cool i added you to my bl. im really curious about how this will sound. i dont want it to sound like ass

Henry


----------



## 99rx300 (Sep 3, 2005)

after talking with my boy. i decided to go ahead and cut them off. holy hell was that the best thing. it sounds like my 97 ss camaro did when i had borlas on it. no kiddin it sounds very nice


----------



## m5james (Nov 1, 2005)

are you ****in serious dude, why you gonna make it sound white trash bro....go spend $300 and get some Magnaflow 14816's then you'll have some cool quad tips and not sound like ass. Seriously, as cool as you might THINK it sounds, people are WTF'ing you EVERYWHERE you go mang. I know it's a 97 that you probably bought used for the price of Civic, but that doesn't mean you need to treat it like a Civic dude...keep a little class to it, ****


----------



## 99rx300 (Sep 3, 2005)

you are kidding me right? did i say it sounded white trash? have you heard one without mufflers? didnt think so, if it sounded like ass i would have welded them back on. it sounds like my lt1 did with borla muflers on it. and if you havent heard, borlas are turbo mufflers. Turbo mufflers are quiet, so it does not sound "white trash." but i do thank you for your uninformed comments. It sounds quite good, damn good bang for the buck mod. Ill have you know cops dont make a ton of money so we skimp when we can, ohh and i have a 1yr old and a 2 week old so id rather spend my money on them.  THanks


----------



## m5james (Nov 1, 2005)

sorry man, got da boot. Fikse are nice, but $$$$ compared to something similar and more affordable like www.axiswheels.com Since you say it ain't so bad, guess I'll have to have my buddy try it for me on my car and see where it puts the sound level


----------



## 99rx300 (Sep 3, 2005)

i wouldnt blow smoke. and i certainly wouldnt tell you guys to try somethign that is crap because i use alot of input from people on here. so i hope others are as reliable as i am because i use theif information alot.


----------

